# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Corrupt MySQL db, how to fix?

## venturaribeiro

I work for a small company made up of a salesman, a graphic artist, and an engineer.
The engineer writes and maintains all of his own software to run a network of interactive kiosks around the globe.
As artist, I use his tools to update the network.
Last month, the engineer died of a heart attack - leaving me and the salesman to keep the network running.

The power supply went out on the pc hosting the mysql server and corrupted the db. I am trying to recover the db, but I am flying blind.

All I have to go on are the instructions on how to reboot the server should it go down.
This tells me where the db is located the user name and password.

1.When I run the start up, I get: InnoDB:
2.Error: page XX log sequence number 0 36808 is in the future!
3.Current system log sequence number 0 8204.
4.Your database may be corrupt or you may have copied the InnoDB
5.tablespace but not the InnoDB log files. See blah, blah for more 
information.

I feel like the kid trying to land the plane when the pilot passed out.

What should be my next move?

----------


## gervasoaquino

Probably here you'll find the answer http://www.sqlservercentral.com/Foru...94-2893-1.aspx

----------


## ted

Use following commands to shutdown and restoring the database:

*mysqladmin --defaults-file=/usr/local/mysql/my.cnf --user=root --password shutdown*

*mysqlbackup --defaults-file=/usr/local/mysql/my.cnf \ --backup-dir=/export/backups/full/copy-back*

----------


## micheal.howard3

*Backup Your Database
*Before attempting to repair the corrupt database, make sure to back up your database files first.

Although the db is already corrupt, backing it up will help minimize the risk of further damage, which may be caused due to a recovery operation.

To back up all of the db files, follow these steps:

1. Stop the MySQL server.
2. Create a backup copy of your datadir.

Check these references: https://severalnines.com/database-bl...at-do-i-do-now
https://www.guguweb.com/2020/02/06/h...ysql-database/

----------


## Steve R Jones

*micheal.howard3* - NOTE that this thread is Six YEARS Old.

----------

